# A Faux Vase



## Corjack (Apr 28, 2016)

Started a new vase last night. Had a few questions on the first one I finished so thought I would post a few pictures.


Faced off a small roughout. Took a scrap of walnut 1 3/4 thick, with a bit of doty spalt on the edge. Glued and clamped it in the lathe over nite. Used Titebond 3.





This morning turned it round.





Then parted out the center.





Cleaned up the inside a bit, then glued and clamped the second bowl on.





Cleaned it up a bit, sanded with 80 grit. Then faced it off, and glued on the piece I parted out of the center. If you try this, do not forget to try and orient the grain in a pleasing manner.









Shape the kneck.





2 inch forestner bit, drill a hole.





Blunderbuss the hole a bit.





Power sand, then reverse the vase, using a chunk of wood to hold it.






Part off the tenon





Remove from lathe, and snap it off.





Soak it good with Tung oil. Will let it dry for a couple days, and put another coat on. The doty part soaked it up, but I figure it will stop after a court or two drys, and hardens.



I probably got three hours in this. Not counting the time waiting for the glue to dry. I was going to pitch these little practice bowls, so it salvaged them nicely. I got a couple ladies in town that I gift stuff like this to, and they treat me REAL, nice in exchange. So it is a win type situation.

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 28, 2016)

Cool, cool.


----------



## Corjack (Apr 28, 2016)

Finished

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 28, 2016)

Ron, I really like how you accomplished this - and the end result. I'm going to have to try this myself...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 28, 2016)

Pretty neat! Like Matt said I'm gonna have to try this also. Might be able to really burn some scrap up also!


----------



## TimR (Apr 28, 2016)

That's pretty cool..and a good picture story to boot. I don't know why a 'faux' vase...heck, it's a vase! Stuff some dry flowers in there and call it a success.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 28, 2016)

Cool! I like the contrast on this one too, and the tip about using the same piece for both walnut segments is a keeper.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Apr 28, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Cool! I like the contrast on this one too, and the tip about using the same piece for both walnut segments is a keeper.


Now there is something you don't see every day - an orthopod giving credit to someone else for a good idea. Someone must have laced Keller's nail polish.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks Ron. Love the vase and the pics tells us all.


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 29, 2016)

Sure like the storybook on a new way to segment projects on the lathe. Could apply to more than a vase. Thanks for sharing. Marvelous outcome! Chuck


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 29, 2016)

Nicely done, Ron. That's a great looking vase, I'm sure the lady who gets it will be very pleased


----------



## chippin-in (Apr 29, 2016)

Pretty dang cool.

Robert


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 30, 2016)

Nice! If I keep seeing threads like this, I'm going to have to get me a lathe. Gary


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 30, 2016)

Sweet turn! The lady there in town is gonna love it!


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 30, 2016)

Very cool Ron! Thanks for posting this thread!


----------

